# 2005 Fear Fair Video Posted



## bhays (Mar 18, 2006)

I threw together a music video and a slideshow with music from our 2005 season to post on our Myspace profile. If anyone is interested in viewing either of them, here are the links.

Music Video
http://www.fearfair.com/video/2005musicvideo.htm

Slideshow with Audio
http://www.fearfair.com/video/2005slideshow.htm

Or, you can view them on our Myspace profile... http://www.myspace.com/fearfair


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Good audio. Love it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Not bad! Not bad atall!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice, must have been lots of screaming going on, lol. Are your ears still ringing?


----------

